# A firmware update to address the IBIS issue is coming, no date yet [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 28, 2021)

> There have now been multiple reports about the IBIS shift/tilt on the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6, so I think it’s safe to say it’s more than a “phenomenon”.
> I have been told that Canon is aware of the issue and that there will be a firmware update to correct the behavior. The source doesn’t know what the timeline for the update is, but I imagine it will come when it’s done and not a moment sooner!
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## juanmaasecas (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow that was fast! Thank you so much Craig for helping me spreading the problem!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 28, 2021)

juanmaasecas said:


> Wow that was fast! Thank you so much Craig for helping me spreading the problem!



I get the idea that Canon has been working on this for a while now. I guess some things are easier to address than others.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 28, 2021)

juanmaasecas said:


> Wow that was fast! Thank you so much Craig for helping me spreading the problem!


@juanmaasecas Thanks you for sticking to your guns on this one. I saw your post on DP Review a month ago and dismissed it (there have been a lot of silly user issues that are reported as issues with the hardware) 

I am personally sorry I did not pay it closer attention and try it back then. 

Nice work!!!!!!!


----------



## hillj25 (Apr 28, 2021)

anything about the warble when recording video at wider angles?


----------



## another_mikey (Apr 28, 2021)

This is good news, although in inspecting all my stills so far taken with the camera I do not see any evidence of the problem. Hopefully this fix comes out sooner rather than later, and good to everyone who was able to publicize the issue.

ML


----------



## Besisika (Apr 28, 2021)

hillj25 said:


> anything about the warble when recording video at wider angles?


That would be on the TV news at 7PM if they address it.


----------



## minaz (Apr 28, 2021)

So to clarify, the first image shot is blurry, but then if you half press to focus again, the next images are not? What is defined as "first" for single-shot mode - first image of the day, first image after power on, first image in a sequence? I gather that in continuous mode, the first of x images is blurry then the rest are not... What other modes are there for IBIS where this does not occur (On, Off, and ?)


----------



## Juangrande (Apr 28, 2021)

another_mikey said:


> This is good news, although in inspecting all my stills so far taken with the camera I do not see any evidence of the problem. Hopefully this fix comes out sooner rather than later, and good to everyone who was able to publicize the issue.
> 
> ML


I can’t find the issue on my R5 either.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Apr 28, 2021)

hillj25 said:


> anything about the warble when recording video at wider angles?


Yeah I'm wondering if this is a related issue. Would be cool if it fixed this for those that do have the wobbles.

Can't say I've experienced it as bad as I've seen on others videos. Although the widest I shoot is 24mm.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 28, 2021)

I have had a similar issue with the R5 when using the CamRanger.
If I use the CamRanger HDR function to shoot a series of bracketed images I will frequently get a blurred image at speeds between 1/15 and 1/4.
I do not get them if I use the in camera bracket function but only with the Cam Ranger. 
I have been in contact with Dave at CamRanger and he is working on a solution but this info may mean he just needs to wait on Canon.

The real puzzle is that the blur occurs in any case when using the CamRanger HDR bracket feature. IBIS off, any shutter mode, and firm tripod. Every variable has been eliminated except the ability of the sensor to move on its own.

Ironically this is what kept me away form IBIS equipped cameras as I shoot exclusively on tripod with non-IS lenses. My fear was lack of reliable focus due to sensor not being locked in a repeatable and accurate location.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 29, 2021)

Simplest firmware fix is to enable IBIS off leaving OIS on. Would make many people happy


----------



## sfericean (Apr 29, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Simplest firmware fix is to enable IBIS off leaving OIS on. Would make many people happy


Seriously. I would be so happy for this one ability.


----------



## MikeDVB (Apr 29, 2021)

Woot. I wonder if they'll ever explain what happened... Probably not - but I am curious.


----------



## peters (Apr 29, 2021)

minaz said:


> So to clarify, the first image shot is blurry, but then if you half press to focus again, the next images are not? What is defined as "first" for single-shot mode - first image of the day, first image after power on, first image in a sequence? I gather that in continuous mode, the first of x images is blurry then the rest are not... What other modes are there for IBIS where this does not occur (On, Off, and ?)


Thats exactly my question... I realy dont understand at all whats the problem... what "first" image is blurry? xD
So far I think I shot 2-4 thousand images on the new firmware, if I remember correctly ALL with ibis on. I did not experience any bugs so far... (not saying this is made up, obviously^^)


----------



## HMC11 (Apr 29, 2021)

minaz said:


> So to clarify, the first image shot is blurry, but then if you half press to focus again, the next images are not? What is defined as "first" for single-shot mode - first image of the day, first image after power on, first image in a sequence? I gather that in continuous mode, the first of x images is blurry then the rest are not... What other modes are there for IBIS where this does not occur (On, Off, and ?)


This has been quite well discussed and shared in an earlier thread when juanmaasecas, thankfully, brought up the issue. The thread is here: https://www.canonrumors.com/are-you-experiencing-this-phenomenon-with-ibis-on-your-canon-eos-r5/. Enjoy.


----------



## SnowMiku (Apr 29, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Simplest firmware fix is to enable IBIS off leaving OIS on. Would make many people happy


Hopefully they give us this option in the R5/R6 and not just leave this option only for the R3 and above.


----------



## Karl Guttag (Apr 29, 2021)

minaz said:


> So to clarify, the first image shot is blurry, but then if you half press to focus again, the next images are not? What is defined as "first" for single-shot mode - first image of the day, first image after power on, first image in a sequence? I gather that in continuous mode, the first of x images is blurry then the rest are not... What other modes are there for IBIS where this does not occur (On, Off, and ?)


The issue was not described clearly IMO. It happens on the first shot after the camera focuses (shutter press or back button focus). It only occurs with non-IS lenses on *the first shot after focusing*. 

You have to be using a non-IS lens that lets you set the IBIS to "Always" vs "Only on Shot." In "Always on Shot" mode is where the problem occurs. If you switch to "Only on Shot" the shake of the photo goes away, but the viewfinder becomes jerky since IBIS it not stabilizing the view. The problem is most evident (it happens at faster and slower shutter speeds as well) at about 1/10th of a second. It does not occur on a tripod.

The fact that "Only on Shot" makes the problem go away indicates that it is not caused by the pressing of the shutter button and that it was likely a firmware issue. 

BTW, using electronic High-Speed Shutter in the fastest (+) mode, I was able to see the amount of rotation decrease between the 1st and 2nd shot and then become stable. This suggests the twist is occurring at the beginning of the shooting. It appears that when the camera is getting ready to take a shot the control of the rotational axis of the IBIS is misfiring and then has to settle.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 29, 2021)

I had to put in a bit of effort to reproduce it, but both my R5's have it. 

With my typical way of shooting I would hardly notice it. Shutter speeds have to be slow enough in order to see it (I shoot events a lot, and since you don't want movement blur I shoot at least 1/100th of a second there), so I had to use 1/10th in the test. And also, most of my lenses have IS now. But it's good to get it fixed. Hopefully they'll throw in some extra menu options for IBIS as well, such as the ability to only use OIS


----------



## Karl Guttag (Apr 29, 2021)

edoorn said:


> I had to put in a bit of effort to reproduce it, but both my R5's have it.
> 
> With my typical way of shooting I would hardly notice it. Shutter speeds have to be slow enough in order to see it (I shoot events a lot, and since you don't want movement blur I shoot at least 1/100th of a second there), so I had to use 1/10th in the test. And also, most of my lenses have IS now. But it's good to get it fixed. Hopefully they'll throw in some extra menu options for IBIS as well, such as the ability to only use OIS


It is the same for me too. I am concerned that it might be the leading indicator (the "canary in the coal mine") of subtler problems, even with IS lenses, that might also be fixed once Canon knows the failure mechanism. When you are hand-holding at slow shutter speeds, it is easy to think the picture "fail" was in your holding of the camera being outside the range of what stabilization could correct. You can be sure that if it is easily visible at 1/10th, it is also doing something at faster and slower shutter speeds. Still, it is not a life or death issue, or else it would not have taken half a year to identify. 

While juanmaasecas did a great job identifying the problem, he didn't explain it well enough so anyone could replicate it. It took some back and forth on DPreivew for me to replicate it. I found I could set my R5 with back button focus to focus in the corner with the starting magnification being 100% on the focus spot (MENU->Playback (Blue) -> Tab4 -> Magnification ->Actual Size from selected point) and the shutter in electronic. I could fire off shots and then in playback compare them with the thumbwheel. I didn't even have to download them to the computer. 

My fear was that it would just be seen at Canon as "User Error" when it can be replicated if you know what to do. I suspect those that say their camera does not have it, didn't replicate the conditions correctly. It now sounds like Canon has been able to verify the problem which is a big step to getting it fixed.


----------



## juanmaasecas (Apr 29, 2021)

Karl Guttag said:


> It is the same for me too. I am concerned that it might be the leading indicator (the "canary in the coal mine") of subtler problems, even with IS lenses, that might also be fixed once Canon knows the failure mechanism. When you are hand-holding at slow shutter speeds, it is easy to think the picture "fail" was in your holding of the camera being outside the range of what stabilization could correct. You can be sure that if it is easily visible at 1/10th, it is also doing something at faster and slower shutter speeds. Still, it is not a life or death issue, or else it would not have taken half a year to identify.
> 
> While juanmaasecas did a great job identifying the problem, he didn't explain it well enough so anyone could replicate it. It took some back and forth on DPreivew for me to replicate it. I found I could set my R5 with back button focus to focus in the corner with the starting magnification being 100% on the focus spot (MENU->Playback (Blue) -> Tab4 -> Magnification ->Actual Size from selected point) and the shutter in electronic. I could fire off shots and then in playback compare them with the thumbwheel. I didn't even have to download them to the computer.
> 
> My fear was that it would just be seen at Canon as "User Error" when it can be replicated if you know what to do. I suspect those that say their camera does not have it, didn't replicate the conditions correctly. It now sounds like Canon has been able to verify the problem which is a big step to getting it fixed.


I’m sorry if I didn’t explain it correctly in the video but it’s deeply explained in my threads in dpreview/fredmiranda.
maybe it’s an issue of me not being a native English speaker and most of you guys not being used to having a camera with ibis. I’ve been shooting Sony for years and it’s my regular technique for slow shutter shots (mine and most Sony users). - keep half pressed the shutter button for a couple of seconds keeping your breath
- Very Smoothly fully press the button
-go back to half pressed position
- shoot again smoothly and back again to half press, etc.

I have never experienced consistent issues with Sony. Sometimes ibis works better, sometimes worse, that’s why you take a few and choose the best, but with Canon there is this shake after the first picture that makes it blurrier than with ibis set to off, and it’s quite visible when the liveview feedback is back. It’s so evident to me that it’s not even funny. But yes I’m used to take night cityscapes at 1/2s with non-IS primes.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 29, 2021)

juanmaasecas said:


> I’m sorry if I didn’t explain it correctly in the video but it’s deeply explained in my threads in dpreview/fredmiranda.
> maybe it’s an issue of me not being a native English speaker and most of you guys not being used to having a camera with ibis. I’ve been shooting Sony for years and it’s my regular technique for slow shutter shots (mine and most Sony users). - keep half pressed the shutter button for a couple of seconds keeping your breath
> - Very Smoothly fully press the button
> -go back to half pressed position
> ...


I thought it was pretty obvious what the problem was after reading this thread and the one at DPreview in their entirety.


----------



## degos (Apr 29, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Simplest firmware fix is to enable IBIS off leaving OIS on. Would make many people happy



Except people complaining about this problem, which affects lenses WITHOUT IS.


----------



## AlexB (Apr 29, 2021)

In case anyone is wondering about newer bodies: I got my R5 yesterday and can easily replicate this issue.


----------



## AquaVideo (Apr 29, 2021)

Seems like allowing the IBIS to be turned off yet keep IS on the lens should be an easy firmware fix - don't understand why it hasn't been done. I shoot underwater (haven't yet with my R5) and extreme wide angle lenses are pretty much mandatory for good normal u/w (i.e. not macro) shooting.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 29, 2021)

AquaVideo said:


> Seems like allowing the IBIS to be turned off yet keep IS on the lens should be an easy firmware fix - don't understand why it hasn't been done. I shoot underwater (haven't yet with my R5) and extreme wide angle lenses are pretty much mandatory for good normal u/w (i.e. not macro) shooting.


I use my EF16-35mm/4 underwater with my R5 regularly with an 8" dome. Always tricky to ascertain if the corner sharpness could be improved or not. IBIS should really improve keeper rate given we are always moving. I have been happy with mine.
I have only used my EF8-15mm once though and I didn't have the correct port length at the time (too short) so it wouldn't be a good test. A recent shot at Lady Elliot Island @ 16mm. There is softness in the right bottom corner but could be due to minimum focus distance


----------



## vignes (May 1, 2021)

Good job CR.I didn't see any announcements from Canon. so is this the new way Canon protects it's sales i.e. get CR to talk about how Canon is aware but not date... this info has no value but just there to protect the sales.
First release some findings about this, built credibility of this site then come up with a statement like this which is not an official statement from Canon.


----------



## rbr (May 1, 2021)

This morning I took a hike with 2 of my favorite lenses, the Sigma ART 14-24 and the 28mm on the R5 and the problem never occurred once all morning with either lens. This afternoon the adapter ring I ordered with the drop in polarizer arrived , so I took some test shots with it in my backyard with those same 2 lenses, and the problem occurred in the first of every single sequence with both lenses. My camera was set to IS only on shot all day, so that doesn't make any difference. The only difference was the shutter speeds averaging slower, below 1/60 sec. with the polarizer, although there was some overlap and several shots at 1/15 sec. from this morning had no problem. I have never noticed the problem (when it occurs) to be a "twist", but more of an overall shake throughout the whole image.


----------



## juanmaasecas (May 1, 2021)

rbr said:


> This morning I took a hike with 2 of my favorite lenses, the Sigma ART 14-24 and the 28mm on the R5 and the problem never occurred once all morning with either lens. This afternoon the adapter ring I ordered with the drop in polarizer arrived , so I took some test shots with it in my backyard with those same 2 lenses, and the problem occurred in the first of every single sequence with both lenses. My camera was set to IS only on shot all day, so that doesn't make any difference. The only difference was the shutter speeds averaging slower, below 1/60 sec. with the polarizer, although there was some overlap and several shots at 1/15 sec. from this morning had no problem. I have never noticed the problem (when it occurs) to be a "twist", but more of an overall shake throughout the whole image.


It’s a sensor rotation.


----------



## rbr (May 1, 2021)

juanmaasecas said:


> It’s a sensor rotation.


I saw your video, and my camera never twists like that. It is always the entire image shifting along one axis - side to side in horizontals or up and down in verticals. The center of the frame looks no different than the corners when the problem occurs. Apparently it manifests differently in different cameras. Attached is a crop (from a vertical shot) from the center of one of my effected photos from my camera.


----------



## BrettMunoz (Jun 1, 2021)

Spoke with Canon tech today as I am having issues with wobble on my R5 with rf15-35. They were clueless about the problem. The tech stated he was unaware of any IBIS issues and could not confirm if any other people have been complaining about the problem. Very upsetting and frustrating.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jun 1, 2021)

BrettMunoz said:


> Spoke with Canon tech today as I am having issues with wobble on my R5 with rf15-35. They were clueless about the problem. The tech stated he was unaware of any IBIS issues and could not confirm if any other people have been complaining about the problem. Very upsetting and frustrating.


Nothing to be upset about, Canon Techs are told not to speculate of any issues until there is a fix. I am very friendly with a couple of the CPS Canada Techs and they all stay away from the forums or rumors because facts matter and that is it. 

BTW if you are talking about the IBIS wobble in video on the R5 and RF15-35. Wide angle plus IBIS = wobble\warping.


----------



## BrettMunoz (Jun 3, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Nothing to be upset about, Canon Techs are told not to speculate of any issues until there is a fix. I am very friendly with a couple of the CPS Canada Techs and they all stay away from the forums or rumors because facts matter and that is it.
> 
> BTW if you are talking about the IBIS wobble in video on the R5 and RF15-35. Wide angle plus IBIS = wobble\warping.


From a business standpoint, it can only hurt you when you don't get out in front of issues such as these. They don't need to get caught up in rumors but should place some emphasis on acknowledging and addressing issues. This has already been said many times, especially with the overheating. Canon has their heads up their ass though and choose to ignore there is this thing called the internet where people talk and bad news travels quickly. 

I have a Panasonic GH5 and no wobble when using FF lenses with Metabones. 16-35, takes the entire sensor and I would have to give it a jolt to get wobble. 

On the R5 w/15-35, it's almost as if whatever is balancing the sensor is not strong enough. Any slight movement causes wobble. I have to be very steady and avoid wobble. If they can't fix the issue then they should give the shooter a re-shoot warning.


----------

